

Many Wall Street executives says wrongdoing is necessary - rayiner
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/10/us-wallstreet-survey-idUSBRE86906G20120710

======
retube
There's some badly defined stats here, with no info on overlaps between the
various groups. But anyway, so what? even nailing these figures down a bit,
would they compare less favourably with any other industry? I doubt it: every
business I've ever been involved with or studied has benefitted from tactics
or stratgegy ranging from underhand to downright illegal.

~~~
beloch
I'd be very surprised if a quarter of academics believed that falsifying
results or plagiarism were key to success in research. Perhaps this is only
because fraudulent research is so likely to be discovered and virtually
guaranteed to end careers. Still, this shows that a higher standard exists in
other fields.

Perhaps it's time that we, as a society, demanded greater accountability from
the financial sector. Perhaps those found guilty of insider trading, etc.
should be banned from work in finance for life.

~~~
benWTNB
I think you're right regarding research related academics, but then if you get
into the degree machines aka universities these statistics would probably hold
true… I remember hearing direct from professors how it was necessary and just
part of the program.

Depressing but true.

------
snowwrestler
I think thing missing from this is a perspective on whether the respondents
are happy with this situation, or feel that they are/would be "forced" to
commit wrongdoing--to keep up with everyone else's wrongdoing.

This distinction matters because if it is the latter, then it should be
possible to take steps to change the culture to something that is more
sustainable and self-policing. Most people want to do the right thing, and
they just need to feel supported in doing so. This is the essence of "nation
building" like what the U.S. is trying to do in Iraq and Afghanistan.

But if 25% of Wall St. executives are happy committing wrongdoing, then a much
more aggressive and intrusive level of ongoing enforcement will be needed.

